# Opinion Required on Potential New SW Tank



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I just saw this ad:
http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Marine-Fish-Tank-and-Equipment-W0QQAdIdZ252422947

And I'm quite interested - but I'm a total newb at saltwater, so pls forgive the dumb questions:
- do I need to take his water?
- is there anything missing on the list of equip that is vital?
- is a Fluval 4 a good filter for a 50g SW?

Any other tips would be great. I'm off to do some research. Oi this hobby...

Thanks so much for your help.
Aaron


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is a better deal I think

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Saltwater-JBJ-29gal-nano-tank-W0QQAdIdZ252401806
Just this tank and stand the BA sell for ~800. Ask this guy if he sell the stand. Stands are not cheap and not easy to buy. I got set up with tank for 250 and paid for the matching stand 200

I also new for SW (just 3 weeks). I took ~ 70 % of the water and put additinal water immediately in.
Looks like my tank went trough mini cycles and after 3 weeks it is OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I think both are a good buy. Depends what type/style of tank you want. #1 is bigger and has a lot of potential; #2 is more established. Personally I'd go for #1 because I'm a more custom kind of guy and would want to add a sump, etc... and bigger is better, plus I don't like square tanks...

Pick which you like better, and then go for it. Do you research before you bring it home, just so it doesn't crash (not important for #1, as it only has LR and you could start over if you want.)


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree with Sig, 2nd deal is better. In the sense you don't have to buy anything else except food, water, salt and a refractometer.

On the ad that you found, you'd have to buy all four plus consider replacing the skimmer and the lights. Coralife skimmers aren't the greatest...and it looks like he's been using a regular T5 light, *not* High Output. So you'd need to buy at least a better set of lights as well.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cypher said:


> I agree with Sig, 2nd deal is better. In the sense you don't have to buy anything else except food, water, salt and a refractometer.
> 
> On the ad that you found, you'd have to buy all four plus consider replacing the skimmer and the lights. Coralife skimmers aren't the greatest...and it looks like he's been using a regular T5 light, *not* High Output. So you'd need to buy at least a better set of lights as well.


Yeah, #2 is ready to go and won't need you to sink tons of more money into it. I agree with #1 you'll need a bigger light first off, he's only got 1 bulb in there by the looks of it. But IMHO it still offers a lot of potential...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I because I'm a more custom kind of guy and would want to add a sump, etc... and bigger is better, plus I don't like square tanks....)


We know you are good handyman 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Quick Answer... the first one seems to be someone getting rid of an unsuccessful tank. Theres alot of things i dont like about that setup. I wouldnt go for canister filter, and the lights need upgrading. The 2nd one seems to be healthy and alive, i would go with that.

But, the long answer:

I think in both cases you would need a light upgrade to grow some of the more light demanding corals. Clams, SPS, and some LPS's will not thrive on those systems. Depends on what you want to do.

If i was starting over and wanted an all-in-one tank i would go with the JBJ Nano LED, The Biocube HQI, or the Solana 34G

If i was getting anything else I would want something with a sump system running. (which will be the path i take when im ready for upgrade)

Mind you, my suggestions are based on the fact that I like corals


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

NVES, you haven't said what your goal for your proposed marine tank is. As they sit, both of those systems are well enough how they are now, for just what they are doing currently. Both are a good/fair deal. Both are going to need upgrades if you want to do more than what they are now.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thanks for the replies guys - I was all set to pull the trigger on the first deal, but now I'm putting the brakes on.

My goal, is to get some nice colourful corals, with anemoe (sp), some clown fish, 1-2 shrimp, starfish. Basically to setup a little Nemo world, but for me the attention would be more on corals.

So having said that - does that alter the way I should go?

Thanks again for all your help.
Aaron


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You definitely want to do more reading if nems and corals are your goal. You will need better-than-stock lighting and preferably a larger footprint. 
Even then you know it's best to wait a year or so before adding the nem, right?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ill have my 65g Drilled for sale soon, (but its tank only)
Youd be better of starting fresh with proper equipment.

Your paying for alot of garbage.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

You best bet would be to start collecting equipment.

skimmer, return pump, sump, plumbing, lighting, flow..ect.

If you have the money that can be a one day mission if u buy everything new.

Many people get in this hobby and give up with in a few months because the wicked deal they got on kijiji.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I've decided to wait and continue reading and researching before I make any commitment.

In the meantime I'll keep my eye open for equipment, and slowly plan this out.

Thanks again.
Aaron


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep your eye on
aquariumpros.ca

I get most of my stuff from there (including my tank)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

NVES said:


> Thank you all for your input. I've decided to wait and continue reading and researching before I make any commitment.
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep my eye open for equipment, and slowly plan this out.
> 
> ...


Good choice...ask questions and then more questions.

We're all here to help


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Good choice...ask questions and then more questions.
> 
> We're all here to help


the more questions you will ask, the more questions you will get in this hobby.
(my personal experience)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

